# Compared to the Shannara books



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Just a public thanks to everyone who helped me with publishing to Amazon. My book is live for Kindle now and I probably never would have achieved that without the folks on this board. Y'all rock.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Glad it's up.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hoo-wee! Cool covers! Hubba, HUBBA!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Kristen

Congrats and welcome! (Maybe that has happened already in another post?)

Well, if so, congrats and welcome from me!!!

Beautiful covers. Best of luck with your newest Kindle novel. 

Don't forget to tag your new book. You are allowed fifteen tags. It will help those looking for books on Amazon find it... 

Nancy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I bought both of your books for my TBR cache, because I can't resist a sexy chest (shades of Taylor Lautner) and it's my way of saying, "your welcome."

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Kristen,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! I didn't recognize this as a "book thread" at first -- you might want to change the title to draw members eyes to it. . . .and maybe add a description and link to it? 

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Welcome, Kristen!

~Donna~


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

archer said:


> Hoo-wee! Cool covers! Hubba, HUBBA!


Thanks! The ALL FIRED UP one my publisher did, but HEART OF FIRE was my own creation.



Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Don't forget to tag your new book. You are allowed fifteen tags. It will help those looking for books on Amazon find it...


Thanks for the welcome, Nancy. I did tag the book, but Amazon hasn't put them or the book's description up yet. I'm hoping that happens soon.



Edward C. Patterson said:


> I bought both of your books for my TBR cache, because I can't resist a sexy chest (shades of Taylor Lautner) and it's my way of saying, "your welcome."


Wow, thank you! So much appreciated!



Ann in Arlington said:


> Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! I didn't recognize this as a "book thread" at first -- you might want to change the title to draw members eyes to it. . . .and maybe add a description and link to it?


Thanks for the welcome, Ann. I wasn't actually trying to start a book thread - I really just wanted to say thanks for those who gave me advice and help with Amazon's publishing. I'd rather have a separate thread for my books. I hate to mix BSP (blatant self promotion) with anything else. ;o)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristen Painter said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Nancy. I did tag the book, but Amazon hasn't put them or the book's description up yet. I'm hoping that happens soon.


When your tags do show, join us in the Tags, Tags, Tags thread (can't pull up the link right now). We'll tag you and you can tag us.


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

I just added some tags via the book's main page. Does that count? lol I wish they'd hurry up and publish the book's description. Hard for people to buy it if they don't know what it's about.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristen Painter said:


> I just added some tags via the book's main page. Does that count? lol I wish they'd hurry up and publish the book's description. Hard for people to buy it if they don't know what it's about.


Tagged both books for you. If you post them in our Tags thread, a lot more people will tag you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

> Thanks for the welcome, Ann. I wasn't actually trying to start a book thread - I really just wanted to say thanks for those who gave me advice and help with Amazon's publishing. I'd rather have a separate thread for my books. I hate to mix BSP (blatant self promotion) with anything else. ;o)


Well, most book threads here start with "please buy my book" and then alternate with "thank you for buying my book". I guess I just figured you marched to a different drummer and started with the "thank you" part.


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, you definitely got the different drummer part right. HAH!


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so excited! It's so cool to see a reader love a book that no publisher was interested in. Vindication is a great feeling. lol Check it out here: http://www.thepenmuse.com/2010/06/review-heart-of-fire-by-kristen-painter.html


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Yay!  Good reviews are always great  .  Congrats!
-Jenna


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Christina,

Wow, you are right! That is the bestest of best reviews!

Congratulations!

Plus, I always liked this particular cover, just very pretty. And others have commented they like it too.

Oh, but I like the new cover too! And it follows the first cover. Whichever sells the most books!!

Have a great day!!

Nancy


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Absolutely top shelf, Kristen!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Fantastic!!!  Congratulations!


Imogen


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Great review!!  Congrats.


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm a little dizzy over this, but I just received a new review for Heart Of Fire and she compared my book to the Terry Brooks Shannara series. I'm floored. And thrilled. Check it out: http://ciarcullen.wordpress.com/2010/06/07/ciar-recommends-heart-of-fire-by-kirsten-painter/

This has been a very good weekend.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

That's good. Another author called my sci-fi an Orson Scott Card-type book. I don't think you can get better accolades than Terry Brooks (or RA Salvatore, or Professor Tolkien) for the fantasy genre.


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

I love Orson Scott Card! I had the honor of meeting him/hearing him speak early on in my writing career. He's a very inspirational guy.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Kristen Painter said:


> I'm a little dizzy over this, but I just received a new review for Heart Of Fire and she compared my book to the Terry Brooks Shannara series. I'm floored. And thrilled. Check it out: http://ciarcullen.wordpress.com/2010/06/07/ciar-recommends-heart-of-fire-by-kirsten-painter/
> 
> This has been a very good weekend.


That's high praise. Congratulations!


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Ciar Cullen (Jun 7, 2010)

I sure did compare her book to Terry Brooks. I'd be over the moon if someone said that about me! 

Oh hell, sorry my book cover is so big! I need to fix that. Guh.


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Ciar!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kristen,

I just merged this thread with your existing thread where you let us know about great reviews. Congrats on another one!

For better or worse, please do consider this your book thread. Feel free to post a direct link to your book on Amazon. . . .if you get further good reviews, please let us know and put the link to it (please do NOT quote the reviews here  ) I suggest you make a bookmark or favorite in your browser so you can find this thread when the time comes.

I urge you to review the Welcome post above, and Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) and send Betsy or I a PM if you have any questions.

Thanks,

Ann
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------

